# Tai Chi - Kimball Paul



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 4, 2003)

Does anybody know where Kimball is teaching now ? 

Are there any old students of Kimball on this group?


Thank You

Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2003)

Where did he used to teach?


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

He used to teach in Chicago, IL, on the north side of the city.


Chicago Green
Dragon  :asian:


----------



## Darren Brooks (Jun 11, 2006)

hello - I just found this thread - hope you check back. I was a student of Kimball's back when he taught at Neo's bar in chicago, and stayed/lived with him for 5 years or so. 

Last I heard, he was living/teaching on the south side of chicago. He had a 1-page web site up for a while, accessed thru Waysun Liao's site (www.taichitaocenter.com), but it has since disappeared. 

He was a great teacher, very creative and unique.


----------



## kimballmaster (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello everybody. This is KImball, I'm back. And I'm teaching again. Now my school is on 35th and  Halsted on the south side. My school is once again called the Crossroad academy for the study of the internal arts.As I learn more aboutMartialtalk I will be sure to post pics and tell you all I know about the arts.


----------



## kimballmaster (Jul 27, 2006)

Darren you can call me at 1-773-247-9331 or kimballmaster@yahoo.com


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 27, 2006)

kimballmaster said:
			
		

> Hello everybody. This is KImball, I'm back. And I'm teaching again. Now my school is on 35th and Halsted on the south side. My school is once again called the Crossroad academy for the study of the internal arts.As I learn more aboutMartialtalk I will be sure to post pics and tell you all I know about the arts.


 
Welcome


----------



## pstarr (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. :asian:


----------



## kimballmaster (Jul 28, 2006)

Jade Tigress,
 tell me about silkies please.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2006)

kimballmaster said:
			
		

> Jade Tigress,
> tell me about silkies please.



Slinkies? Here's a plastic one my daughter has, the original ones are metal. You know.....slinkies....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Slinkies? Here's a plastic one my daughter has, the original ones are metal. You know.....slinkies....


 
I Never noticed this in your signature

"Some people are like Slinkies...They're really good for nothing. But they still bring a smile to your face when you push them down a flight of stairs."

I LIKE IT!!!! 

I have a slinkie too, and I also say it is for my daughter, but to be honest it is older than my daughter.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> I have a slinkie too, and I also say it is for my daughter, but to be honest it is older than my daughter.



Ha Ha Ha, Xue Sheng  

You know, now that you mention it, I want to get one of the old metal ones for myself...


----------



## kimballmaster (Jul 28, 2006)

My bad, I thought you said, Silkies' you know the people who shed there skins and become seals. When I was a kid they were metal, but theyalways got tangled. My son has the new plastic ones and they don't do that.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2006)

kimballmaster said:
			
		

> My bad, I thought you said, Silkies' you know the people who shed there skins and become seals. When I was a kid they were metal, but theyalways got tangled. My son has the new plastic ones and they don't do that.



LOL..yep. It always sucked when the slinkies got tangled.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 28, 2006)

Um....huh?

People who shed their skin and become seals?

Am I the only one confused here?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Um....huh?
> 
> People who shed their skin and become seals?
> 
> Am I the only one confused here?



Lol..no, you're not. 

OK, kimballmaster, fess up on what that's all about. :idunno:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Lol..no, you're not.
> 
> OK, kimballmaster, fess up on what that's all about. :idunno:


 
OK, I am glad to wee it wasn't just me


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 28, 2006)

Actually, I'm kind of scared to hear any more about it!!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 28, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> Um....huh?
> 
> People who shed their skin and become seals?
> 
> Am I the only one confused here?


From Wikipedia:


> *Selkies* (also known as *silkies* or *selchies*) are mythological creatures in Irish, Icelandic, and Scottish mythology that can transform themselves from seals to humans, where "selkie" is simply the Orcadian word for "seal". The legend apparently originated on the Orkney Islands.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2006)

I figured it was something like that, but a search I tried on Dogpile turned up nothing but pantyhose! lol


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> From Wikipedia:


 
Selkies is all good an all but he said silkies and he's not getting of that easy


----------



## Kreth (Jul 28, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Selkies is all good an all but he said silkies and he's not getting of that easy


You missed this part:


> *Selkies* (also known as *silkies* or *selchies*)


Should I put it in a bigger font?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 28, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> You missed this part:
> 
> Should I put it in a bigger font?


 
OK I admit it I'm old and can't see.... Alright... I will let it go.... THIS TIME..


----------



## kimballmaster (Jul 30, 2006)

good day everyone


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 30, 2006)

kimballmaster said:
			
		

> good day everyone



:wavey:


----------

